# Got My Bob Cats



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

The cat season was crazy! Started out ok then we had crazy weather. Got two in December then no cats until middle of Jan. Once the weather settled, I got my last four in four days.
#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6
I didn't have the camera with me at time of dispatch


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, If you need cats, there are plenty in my neighborhood who could use some dispatching...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding Job!


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice kitty's I've yet to fill my tags. I waited way to long to get started this year.

I thought I would get better fur if I waited, big mistake on my part. The snow is killing me and I don't have the time to trap the dessert. 

Again nice cat's.


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice look like some good size cats.
Some day I'd like to get into trapping.
Went out with a friend for the first time this year.(Nevada)
Got one cat,pretty cool experience.
Regs in Ut. seem a little too restrictive.
CONGRATES!!


----------

